# (FL) LR QAA stud excellent pedigree



## Erin O'Brien (Mar 5, 2010)

Blue Skys Follow A Storm - "Blue"
OFA Hips: LR-136440G31M-PI
Eyes- LR-361442 (12/12/2011)
EIC clear, CNM Carrier
DOB 11/30/2000
Blue has an open win at the South Jersey Retriever Club field trial

Blue's sire is Lean Mac, his dam is FC Candlewoods Stormy Weather (3XNFC AFC Candlewoods Tanks a Lot X FC AFC Webshires Honest Abe). Go to http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=19670

He recently (12/10) had a reproduction exam and he had very healthy sperm. Frozen available from Dr. Elam at Elam Animal Hospital.

Please call Erin at 859-321-7120. $400


----------

